# Good Sandpaper Value



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweet! I'm always looking for good pricing on sand paper. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Late to chime in-- I bought a box YEARS (+10 probably) and I'm still using it after giving half away to a buddy. I probably won't use the 50 or 60. So expect to have this stuff forever.  I'd probably get the medium / fine small box if I order it again (don't know why I would).


----------

